# Got contacted by "The Next Big Thing Tour," seems very skecthy. Thoughts?



## ThorSilhouette (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey guys, could use some input here. My bandmate got a call from them the other day, saying that they are interested in booking our band at Slims in SF for a "Battle of the Bands". How they got the number, he doesn't know. After speaking with them, they tell us to call a 1800 number to confirm our interest. i do this, and pry them with questions. I find out that they are renting out Slims privately(i confirmed this with the venue). In addition, to get an "in" on the show we must attend a meeting where they will give us at no charge a bunch a tickets to sell. You must sell 30 tickets to play, and attend a subsequent meeting where you give them the unsold tickets and money made. Also, the more tickets you sell the higher slot you get. Since we as a band don't have to spend a dime of our own to participate/sell tickets/supposedly play a show, the only people i can really see getting financially screwed are those who buy tickets from the bands themselves to a bogus private event(perhaps since its private they have no real obligation to advertise their event truthfully, perhaps they can call their event whatever they want since its a space rental rather than a n official show backed by Slims.) On the other hand bands could get heat from selling tickets to a bogus event unwittingly.

Their website just seems kinda "off" to me as well.....no references at the bottom of the page, or any info about who they are etc. Link here: Next Big Thing Tour | For up and coming bands

In conclusion, this whole thing really doesnt feel right to me. thoughts? any of you guys in bands get contacted by them?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 19, 2010)

Go with your gut. If it doesn't seem kosher, pass on it.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 19, 2010)

my band was invited on it before. did the research, difinitely too good to be true

but that was for US.

it could be a good opportunity for you.


----------



## Moro (Aug 19, 2010)

Best thing you can do is contact the bands listed in the website and ask them about it. See what they have to say. A quick google search would pbbly bring up the bands website and/or Myspace. That should be enough to find out if these guys are legit.


----------



## ThorSilhouette (Aug 19, 2010)

yeah that is a good idea. the bands will know whats up. thanks people for the advice. its always a scary thought that there are folks out there ready to play on young artists ambitions for monetary gain. seriously, wheres the sport in that?


----------



## metulkult (Aug 19, 2010)

ThorSilhouette said:


> yeah that is a good idea. the bands will know whats up. thanks people for the advice. its always a scary thought that there are folks out there ready to play on young artists ambitions for monetary gain. seriously, wheres the sport in that?



Welcome to show biz, son.


----------



## ThorSilhouette (Aug 19, 2010)

haha....*sigh*


----------



## SargeantVomit (Aug 20, 2010)

It's a standard way for promoters to sell tickets. Making the bands do the leg work. If there's any bands on the bill with big draw already it's usually worth it. If it's just a bunch of no-name bands selling tickets to their friends it's usually not. Find out if the promoter has put on any successful shows before.


----------



## scottro202 (Aug 20, 2010)

For what it's worth, I went to a show of theres, I have a friend who played on that tour.

So, it's definitely legit. I could ask him about it some more if you'd like.


----------



## ThorSilhouette (Aug 20, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> For what it's worth, I went to a show of theres, I have a friend who played on that tour.
> 
> So, it's definitely legit. I could ask him about it some more if you'd
> like.



id appreciate that, thanks!


----------



## jrmalick2 (Dec 6, 2011)

I was contacted for my band to play in a show in Denver and I don't exactly know if it would be true, what exactly do I have to do to confirm that my band will play?


----------



## MikeMonacoBrah (Dec 6, 2011)

I've gotten contacted by them several times. I hate presales, so we opted against it.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 7, 2011)

Ah, Pay-to-Play, but with someone who's working it at a larger level.

I say, why *not* work one's ass off so the promoter gets a slice? The fact that the non-headlining bands don't really make anything has never stopped those who believe it's their shortcut to stardom, and even here at SS.org, there are lots of defenders of pay-to-play who keep believing that it will be their big break. I'm sure you've heard of them because... well, it's great exposure!

In other words, avoid.


----------



## Powermetalbass (Feb 26, 2012)

Almost sounds like buying Time shares! along with the pay to play scam that has become all too common.


----------



## Rick (Feb 26, 2012)

1.5 year old thread bump.


----------

